
Xkcd: 4.5 Degrees - harambae
https://xkcd.com/1379/
======
etrabroline
What would Earth's climate look like in a few centuries without anthropogenic
warming?

[https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/ContentFeature/GlobalWarmi...](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/ContentFeature/GlobalWarming/images/epica_temperature.png)

I've seen no compelling argument as to why an ice age would be preferable to
warming.

~~~
SenHeng
Have you ever lived somewhere that's hot all year round?

Heat greatly reduces productivity.

[https://epic.uchicago.edu/news/hot-temperatures-decrease-
wor...](https://epic.uchicago.edu/news/hot-temperatures-decrease-worker-
productivity-economic-output/)

~~~
harambae
That's one theory. Some others are that there is more disease in the warmer
areas or that since early agricultural/domestication took place further north
it gave those communities a head start

------
SenHeng
[https://xkcd.com/1732/](https://xkcd.com/1732/)

This one featuring Earth's temperature timeline for the past 20,000 years is
quite enlightening too.

~~~
etrabroline
Yes, it makes clear that before industrialization began global temperatures
were in decline and we were starting to enter the next ice age.

